# Medical standards for reserve applicants



## russianfrontphotos (22 Jun 2007)

Hi.
Does anyone know if the medical standards for reserve applicants is lower than for regular force applicants? I ask because the committment is part time and not full time. A medical issue that might prevent a full time soldier from doing his job might be acceptable for a part timer I would think?

Any answer is appreciated, I have applied for the reserves and might have my medical as soon as next week.


----------



## old medic (22 Jun 2007)

There is only one standard. It applies to everyone.


----------

